# Webster / Sumter Counties??



## Curtis (Nov 14, 2005)

Anybody have a report for Webster County or the Plains area of Sumter County?

Curtis


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 14, 2005)

Curtis, My cousin is up in Webster right now. He talked to me Sunday and said there is no chasing going on yet,not on his lease anyways. At least not the big boys. I'm waiting on a call, he said when it is on for sure he would call and then I would need to get my tail up there. Hope it don't start for a couple more days my tranny is out of my truck, I need time to get it fixed and back in.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 17, 2005)

nobody else has been out, huh?  Me neither.   Hope to get out after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Wolfhound (Nov 17, 2005)

Curtis,

We hunt in north Webster County near the Marion County line and we are seeing the bucks following does, but not chasing them yet. I think they are getting ready to do their thing and I hope this weekend and Thanksgiving they will be ready. Still not seeing any big deer. Just does and small bucks.


----------



## Curtis (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks wolfhound.  This chill followed by a little rain may start shaking things up.


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Nov 18, 2005)

*sumter county*

Killed a 130 class 9 point yesterday morning at 820 am and I rattled him in.  Lots of scrapes but have seen no chasing yet.  My buck did not have stained tarsels but a swollen neck.


----------



## duckbill (Nov 20, 2005)

I just got back from Webster cty.  No chasing going on   .  I saw a few young bucks acting foolish, but not the big boys.  I thought for sure the cold weather Fri and Sat  would kick them in, but I guess not.  That bright moon didn't help matters either.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 5, 2005)

Going down next weekend ( 12/9 -11).  Hope to put some meat in the freezer.  Anybody having any luck?


----------



## Wolfhound (Dec 5, 2005)

Curtis,

I think you might have missed the rut. It was hot and heavy on Thanksgiving week and this past weekend was good too. Lots of deer movement and bucks were really chasing the does. We killed a good 8 and one of the guys sons missed a really big 6. We also ran dogs this weekend and saw a ton of deer not to mention had a bunch of good races. 

Hopefully they will still be moving for you. Good luck


----------



## Duff (Dec 5, 2005)

Headed to Sumter in a few minutes. Hope it is still going a little. I'll be back Wens or Thurs. I'll let you know what we see.

Randall


----------



## Duff (Dec 7, 2005)

Hunted Sumter/Schley Co. Tues and Wens.. I got a pretty nice 8pt Tues morning--16" wide and a couple of 9" tines. He was close behind a doe. His neck was swollen and hocks were black. Also was a very nice 8 pt taken Tues evening. Him and 2 more smaller bucks were following a doe. Should still be happening. Good luck.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks Duff.  Yeah, I am going to head up there on Friday and see how we do.  Let several walk earlier in the season, now its time for the freezer to get its share.  Congratulations on your nice deer.

Curtis


----------



## Curtis (Dec 12, 2005)

Hunted Friday night through Sunday morning.  Saw one armadillo, two raccoons, two squirrels, and several does while driving at night.  Did not see a single deer when it counted.  We had 4 or 5 guys hunting our club the last couple of days with about the same results, few deer seen - late morning or right at dark.  Only one buck seen, a beat-up 8 pointer with broken tines and a scarred neck, a guest took him late on Sunday morning.

From here on out I think the answer will be food plots or find food sources and wait for a maybe.

Curtis


----------



## jam (Dec 28, 2005)

Brought my boys back to Paradise in Webster County for one last hunt this season. Today seen alot of tracks and even scrapes being worked. Three of us hunting this morning and only 1 deer seen (nice 6 point not a shooter), this evening 6 does seen by one and 2 by another. All on food patches. One doe taken for end of season meat. She was expecting with 2 about 3/4 inches in size. Maybe one of the boys will score before friday. Had small amount of rain this evening with a good bit of hail the size of small marbles.


----------



## Curtis (Jan 10, 2006)

Going this weekend to end the year.  Only got to go out three times this year and haven't taken anything yet.  First year of hunting with kids in the stand - hopefully we will score this weekend.  Plan on hunting over food plots in early morning late afternoon.  Probably do some still hunting in another area of swamps and thickets just to see what we might scare up. I have taken a couple that way in the past.

Curtis


----------

